# Hymns for a Modern Reformation



## Greg (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone heard these hymns from James Boice before?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know...can't see any hymn names...got them?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a sore subject for me. I am presently writing a novel(s) about a modern American reformation, and Boyce's historicity doesn't kapish with my views.

Theognome


----------



## mvdm (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, we have that hymn book at our church, and we have sung some of them. Enjoyable.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I don't know...can't see any hymn names...got them?



Give Praise to God
How marvelous, How Wise, How Great
Heaven's Gift
All Praise to Christ
Hallelujah
Round the Throne in Radiant Glory
Come to the Waters
God's Sufficient Word
Alive in Christ
God's Amazing Word
Christ Alone
Keep Watching and Be Ready
Anthem: Come, Lift Your Voice

-----Added 2/2/2009 at 06:53:07 EST-----



Theognome said:


> This is a sore subject for me. I am presently writing a novel(s) about a modern American reformation, and Boyce's historicity doesn't kapish with my views.
> 
> Theognome



How so?


----------



## Hippo (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe it should be "Psalms for a Modern Reformation"


----------



## SueS (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought both the hymn booklet and the cd when we were at 10th Presbyterian for the PCRT a couple of years ago and just love it! The choir is terrific, of course, but the hymns are simply beautiful. I'm glad I have a cd - an audio tape would have been worn out months ago!


----------

